# Plusieurs utilisateurs sur la même machine

## Mat_le_ouf

Salut!

Je me demandais s'il était possible d'avoir plusieurs utilisateurs sous X simultanément sur le même ordinateur?

En fait que l'on puisse changer d'utilisateurs comme sous WindowsXP, c'est à dire sans fermer sa session en cours.

Merci!

----------

## guillaume

Bonjour,

si ton souhait est de lancer un soft sous un compte <> de l'utilisateur qui a initié la session X et, ceci dans la même session X, alors :

1 -  dans une console $: xhost +localhost

2 - su autre_compte ou su - (pour root)

3 - nom_du_soft_à_lancer

. 

c'est tout.

j'espère que ca repond à ta question.

Zap+

----------

## px

A mon avis c plutot ca:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=21888&highlight=multiple+x

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *px wrote:*   

> A mon avis c plutot ca:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=21888&highlight=multiple+x

 

Effectivement, c'est ce genre de choses qui m'intéresse plus.

Le seul problême est de rendre ça facile à utiliser pour ma soeur  :Wink: 

Je vais m'y pencher  :Smile: 

----------

## px

le plus simple c de lancer le deuxieme serveur par ex sur le vt12 a partir du start.local, ensuite pour elle, il lui suffira que de faire ctrl+alt+f12, toi ce sera le f7... a mon avis c'est pas trop dur, sinon faut trouver un moyen de changer de vt par script et placer une icone sur le bureau de ta session...

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

y'a un petit problême  :Smile: 

Quand je lance la commande

```
xinit /bin/bash -- /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 -xf86config XF86Config-1024x768-24 vt12

...

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Donc je sais pas, peut être qu'il faut modifier le XF86Config... J'ai essayé de changer le Viewport dans la définition des modes (un peu au pif j'avoue  :Wink: ) mais ça a pas changé le problême...

----------

## pounard

g teté le coup du startx -- /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 -xfconfig XFConfig-4 vt12

ca marche nickel  :Smile:  suffit de le mettre dans un script c carremnt génial  :Smile: 

voila c t pour dire je passait ici juste par hasard et g decourvert cette chose tout a fait interressant merci tout le monde  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Euh comment est ce que t'as fait?

Est ce que t'as recrée un XF86Config avec des valeurs différentes pour le viewport?

Chez moi ça fonctionne toujours pas   :Confused: 

----------

## px

je l'ai pas fait, j'ai juste lancé une recherche sur le forum, j'avais deja vu un thread qui parlait d'un facon de le faire, c'etait pas celui la... Faut juste chercher un peu plus loin dans le forum pour trouver ton bonheur : )

c simple a mon avis:

startx -- /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 -xfconfig XXXX vt12

où XXX est le nom de ton fichier de config du xfree (situé dans /etc/X11/ - le fichier XF86Config ou XF86Config-4)

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

En fait quand je fais ça, il ne m'indique pas d'erreurs, mais lorsque je switche sur le vt12 (qui est toujours en mode texte) et que je reviens sur le vt7 (Ctrl-Alt-F7), il m'indique une erreur :

```
giving up.

xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.

```

Si quelqu'un a une idée...

----------

## pounard

je pourrai pas t' aider moi je l' ai lancé avec le meme XF86Config...

mais tout skeu je peut te dire c keu ca:

startx -- /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 -xfconfig XXXX vt12

c censé marché, et ca a marché chez moi, paskeu le ":1" indique d' utilise le viwport :1 sachant que ton X le premier doit etre sur le viewport :0 ca devrait marcher...

vérifie aussi que ton user qui lance ton X ai bien le droit de lancer X et essaye aussi avec la commande startx a la place de xinit

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

J'ai essayé avec les droits root, mais ça n'a rien changé...

Tu n'as vraiment rien modifié dans le fichier XF86Config?

Je comprends pas en tout cas pourquoi ça fonctionne pas chez moi   :Sad: 

----------

## px

je sais pas quoi dire de plus... il te met quoi exactement comme message d'erreur? est-ce que dans le /etc/inittab les vt sont tous en respawn? est-ce que henri a bidouillé les fils? : )

----------

